
In defense of the HomePod: Amazon's smart speaker dominance won't last - jtbayly
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/15/in-defense-of-the-homepod/
======
jtbayly
The main thing he says, which I found fascinating, is that you can't succeed
longterm in the personal assistant category without a phone, which Amazon
doesn't have.

~~~
melling
I don’t mind having multiple assistants. The price of the Echo Dot is hard to
beat. I can inexpensively put a few in my house where I want them. It’s better
than reaching, or yellling, for the phone.

